# Pressing a rhinestone design on 100% polyester



## blingoutyourdiva (Dec 5, 2014)

We were contacted to press a custom rhinestone design on 100% polyester cheer jackets. In the past, when pressing on this material there was a border left around the transfer backing that did not disappear even when the jacket cooled. We have a Hicks H2400P. We set the heat press on 340 degrees and press for 10-15 seconds for regular cotton shirts using a teflon sheet.

Has anyone successfully pressed on 100% polyester? Do you have any tips (temperature, time, technique) for pressing so that the material does not seem to melt (shiny appearance) or leave marks on the back?


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

i do sublimation and all we press on is polyester, if the pressure is to high it will leave the same markings on shirts we do, the reasoning is the polyester doesn't bounce back like a cotton,with this said we use very little pressure when pressing shirts. as far as with rhinestones i don't know how much pressure is required for them. we just bought a cutter and are going to start embellishing our sublimated items with rhinestones.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

You can turn your heat waaay down. try 300 for 10 secs. don't worry about second press. once that glue hits its melting point they will adhere. also lighten up pressure a bit


----------

